
Pearl Harbor in Retrospect (1948) - Jtsummers
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1948/07/pearl-harbor-in-retrospect/305485/?single_page=true
======
JSeymourATL
Had to look up the author, fascinating profile >
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherman_Miles](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherman_Miles)

